# Plugin for sending photos from Lightroom to WhatsApp?



## cookiecutter (Jan 18, 2015)

I frequently share my photos via WhatsApp after editing the RAW files in Lightroom. The problem is that it is cumbersome to do it. I have to export to Dropbox ➟ fetch it via File Manager (which can only share 1 file at a time, otherwise I need to copy all to device first before I can share multiple photos) ➟ Share on WhatsApp. 

Is there an easier way to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## tspear (Jan 18, 2015)

Use another platform. Whatsapp is mobile only.

Tim


----------



## Siggi (Jan 18, 2015)

WhatsApp ?
But for Telegram there is a version available for the PC too.


----------



## Harley_Rider (Jan 18, 2015)

You could make the DropBox folder shareable and then just send the link to the folder via WhatsApp


----------



## BobT (Mar 2, 2017)

cookiecutter said:


> I frequently share my photos via WhatsApp after editing the RAW files in Lightroom. The problem is that it is cumbersome to do it. I have to export to Dropbox ➟ fetch it via File Manager (which can only share 1 file at a time, otherwise I need to copy all to device first before I can share multiple photos) ➟ Share on WhatsApp.
> 
> Is there an easier way to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd like to publish from LR direct to WhatsApp as well.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 2, 2017)

You can use WhatsApp as a web client, check if you can drag and drop an image onto the WhatsApp message on your desktop, rather than using your phone.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 2, 2017)

Using 

WhatsApp Web 

on Windows, I can drag an image from Explorer to an open WhatsApp conversation on my PC.


----------



## Jan Roelof (Dec 20, 2021)

cookiecutter said:


> I frequently share my photos via WhatsApp after editing the RAW files in Lightroom. The problem is that it is cumbersome to do it. I have to export to Dropbox ➟ fetch it via File Manager (which can only share 1 file at a time, otherwise I need to copy all to device first before I can share multiple photos) ➟ Share on WhatsApp.
> 
> Is there an easier way to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


I always put such photos in a synced collection, which makes it available in Lightroom Mobile on my phone. From there I can share to my heart's content.


----------



## farnandez43 (Feb 20, 2022)

tspear said:


> Use another platform. gbWhatsapp is mobile only.
> 
> Tim


I think the PC version of WhatsApp has also been introduced


Siggi said:


> WhatsApp ?
> But for Telegram there is a version available for the PC too.


And if not, then you can use WhatsApp on PC with the help of any emulator like bluestacks...


----------



## Jan Roelof (Feb 20, 2022)

Or try https://web.whatsapp.com/


----------

